# Structured Poetry - Betta Fish Edition



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

Ok, so in a bout of massive insomnia, I decided to turn my racing brain to actually *do* something rather than spin in circles staring at the ceiling. This lead to....structured poetry, Betta Fish Edition!

So...I've written a Haiku, a Limmerick, and a Shakspearean Sonnet about my betta fish. Will anyone else join me in (my fit of insomnia)....er....my spark of creativity and come up with a betta-themed structured poem as well?

Here are the structures:

Haiku: 3 lines
5 syllable
7 syllable
5 syllable

Limmerick 5 lines AABBA rhyme scheme. I think it's supposed to use pentameter also, but it's been a long time.

If anyone else *ACTUALLY* does a Shakspearean Sonnet....kudos. I'd be really surprised though!
16 lines, Iambic Pentameter. ABABCDCDEFEFGG Rhyme Scheme.

Any other structured poems you know and want to add? I'd be curious to hear those as well.


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

Callisto: A Haiku

New Friend Callisto
A splendid marbled betta
Many shades of love


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

Callisto: A Limmerick

I once bought a fish black and white
I knew it was love at first sight
Then what did he do...
He turned purple and blue!
I daresay it gave me a fright!


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

Callisto: A Shaksperean Sonnet

The day I brought you home what did I see
A lovely fish adorned in white and black
And then you changed to green I saw with glee...
Though reddish fins provoked a heart attack!
You worried me, you silly little fish
You bit your fins and I though you had Rot
But thankfully life granted me a wish
And lovely people told me "worry not"
Your colors kept on changing every day
To purple, blue, then purple yet again
Your fins began to heal I'm glad to say
And I have come to know you as a friend
A long and healthy life I hope you see
As you have come to mean so much to me


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

They are all wonderful but I love, love, love the limmerick!!!


----------



## Threadlight (Mar 7, 2015)

A limerick about Orange:

Oh how his tail shines with light
His slick body, wriggling with might 
But what did he do, that very one day?
He did not eat, an empty stomach was made!
And that one escape of starvation was tight!

Not the best, but at least its something?


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

It's cracking me up a little bit that this thread got rediscovered now. I initially posted this when Callisto was my only boy.

The question is - does this mean I need to come with structured poetry for the rest of my guys? I'm not sure if I have the energy to do that. Perhaps a limmerick for a couple.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I just happened upon it and thought the thread deserved resurrection because it was posted over Christmas when not many people might have seen it. 

Plus, I love limmericks.


----------

